# Husqvarna 272xp ?



## huskyman1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello everyone I have a few questions about the Husky 272xp. I have the opportunity to purchase one and I don't have the first clue about this saw. I have owned many huskys including 371, 372, 288, 394, 395, 3120. 

What other model is this saw compared to? Are they a good saw? Is the power to weight ratio good? My personal favorite is the 372 ported and polished, 12.9 pounds of pure power. Well just curious of what you other guys think of the 272xp?


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 8, 2009)

I have had 3 of them, all good saws. A tad heavier than the 372 I believe, but they have the power. A little boxy compared to the newer saws, but the balance is good. Depends on what you want and how much you'll be using it I guess.

Welcome to the board, I sent you a pm.


----------



## rickyrooster (Sep 8, 2009)

The 272xp husqvarna has 72cc's 5.2HP 52mm bore,is available with and without a compression release. It has a shorter stroke and 2mm bigger bore than the 372xp at about the same weight. It shares some parts with the 61, 266,and 268 husky's as well as the 625,630, and 670 Jonsered saws. They are a very good saw in my book, easy to work on and not bad to find parts for. Some complain that they have a outboard clutch but I don't have a problem with it. Rick!


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ricky did a nice job there. The 272 was the ultimate evolution of a series of saws that started with the 162se. They just plumb got it all right on the 272. I've heard not quite as much low end as the 371, but overall similar performance..they do the same job.

If you have a 371 or 372, you don't really need one, but the 272 is a true classic... people who know good saws seek them out.


----------



## huskyman1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there a big difference in performance when this saw is hot rodded (ported and polished). What I mean is you can tell a major difference with a ported and polished 372 compared to a stock one. I cant tell a huge difference with a ported and polished 288. With my ported 372 I can smoke almost any ported 046. But with a stock 372 the and a stock 046 the 046 can take me every time. I guess I just want to know if porting the 272 will make a big difference like it does with the 372?


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 9, 2009)

I've ran our 268XPS, a 272XP and 372XP all on the same outing in the same log(s). Very little difference between all of these saws in power and overall performance. The one that cuts the fastest will be the one with the newest and sharpest chain. We actually did some "racing" on one outing, our 268XPS with a 20" bar is equally as fast in 18-20" oak as the 272XP or 372XP with 24"/28" bars on them. Of the three, the 372XP is the most user friendly, with the ergonomic features, light weight, balance, feel, anti-vibe, etc. It's obvious when you run them why the 372XP is as popular as it is today. 

Even so, when it comes right down to raw power and cutting speed, they are all very capable saws with a 20" bar, and do quite well with 24" bars in hard wood. Drop an 18" bar on any of them and they are among the most impressive saws you will ever run in the 70cc range.....Cliff


----------



## huskyman1 (Sep 9, 2009)

I see a lot of you guys run smaller bars. I am in nor cal and we run longer bars. My 372's have 36" bars and run them just fine. I guess over here we don't like to bend over that much with longer bars but for some reason we do more bending over than any other state.


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 9, 2009)

It's more about what we are cutting here on the East Coast. Everything has been cut over in recent years, no old growth left these days. Rare too see anything much over about 20" across aside from a few old Beech trees that may go down in a storm on occassion.

I cut mostly tops, so most of my saws are equipped with shorter bars, and we use the smaller saws more than the larger ones. I keep the old 480CD outfitted with a 24" bar, everything else is 20" or less. My three 50cc saws have 18" .325" set-ups, the odd ball out is the Husky 435 with a 16" bar on it, the others are 14" 3/8" LP......Cliff


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 16, 2014)

Cliff R said:


> It's more about what we are cutting here on the East Coast. Everything has been cut over in recent years, no old growth left these days. Rare too see anything much over about 20" across aside from a few old Beech trees that may go down in a storm on occassion.
> 
> I cut mostly tops, so most of my saws are equipped with shorter bars, and we use the smaller saws more than the larger ones. I keep the old 480CD outfitted with a 24" bar, everything else is 20" or less. My three 50cc saws have 18" .325" set-ups, the odd ball out is the Husky 435 with a 16" bar on it, the others are 14" 3/8" LP......Cliff


have faith, the trees are always growing bigger! We have a bunch of big stuff over here. lots of big maple, sycamore, london planetree, oak, ash, hemlock, white pine, red pine, hickory, birch, etc. There's little stuff too, but I think it depends where on the east you are. In the Adirondack and Catskill Mountain ranges here in NYS there's a lot of big timber all around.


----------



## firefighterwolf (Feb 16, 2014)

4x4American said:


> have faith, the trees are always growing bigger! We have a bunch of big stuff over here. lots of big maple, sycamore, london planetree, oak, ash, hemlock, white pine, red pine, hickory, birch, etc. There's little stuff too, but I think it depends where on the east you are. In the Adirondack and Catskill Mountain ranges here in NYS there's a lot of big timber all around.



Not sure if you realize it, but you replied to a post from 4-1/2 years ago.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2014)

Moss Man said:


> I have had 3 of them, all good saws. A tad heavier than the 372 I believe, but they have the power. A little boxy compared to the newer saws, but the balance is good. Depends on what you want and how much you'll be using it I guess.
> 
> Welcome to the board, I sent you a pm.




Many find the 272xp to be a better handling saw than the 371xp and 372xp, likely because it has an outboard clutch.

The power output is slightly lower though, and the AV and air fitration system isn't at the same level.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 16, 2014)

firefighterwolf said:


> Not sure if you realize it, but you replied to a post from 4-1/2 years ago.


They call me the gravedigger.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 16, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Many find the 272xp to be a better handling saw than the 371xp and 372xp, likely because it has an outboard clutch.
> 
> The power output is slightly lower though, and the AV and air fitration system isn't at the same level.


It's a manlier saw. I was out cutting with my Homelite SXL yesterday, in foot and a half deep wet, layered snow on a steep hillside wearing snowshoes...that didn't last long. The manual oiler button was hardly moving oil, was hard to pump it after i got it slightly unfroze, hard enough pumping it whilst cutting sideways, and not being able to move easily made me realize how far chainsaws have come, and that saw ain't even all that old or outdated.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2014)

Actually it is still made in Brazil, for sale on "3rd world" markets,


----------



## CJ1 (Feb 17, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Many find the 272xp to be a better handling saw than the 371xp and 372xp, likely because it has an outboard clutch.
> 
> The power output is slightly lower though, and the AV and air fitration system isn't at the same level.


After running the 272 and 372 side by side for almost a year, The AV was the biggest noticeable difference. air filters were a non issue along with the clutches. way nicer to change out a chain and never having any issues with the chain brake were also +'s to the 372. CJ


----------



## HTTR (Feb 17, 2014)

I know this is an old thread and all but I'm also looking into getting a 272xp. I saw a used 272XP that's running that the seller is asking $300 for. The big problem is that the holes that hold the 2 bar studs are stripped. Does anybody have any experience fixing that issue or is the crankcase pretty much done?


----------



## lfnh (Feb 18, 2014)

HTTR said:


> I know this is an old thread and all but I'm also looking into getting a 272xp. I saw a used 272XP that's running that the seller is asking $300 for. The big problem is that the holes that hold the 2 bar studs are stripped. Does anybody have any experience fixing that issue or is the crankcase pretty much done?


 
Unless PO messed with studs holes by taping them, Bar studs on 272 (and some other 2 series) are T-bolts installed inside-out from oil tank (assembled). Push thin wire though stud hole from outside, wrap it around new stud threads and carefully pull stud through. Turn stud unltil you feel the T-head seat and set it using big washer and nut to draw it in snug. Good idea to clean oil tank and get some Thread (Honda) bond on shank and stud head to seal it. Studs on 272 are same pn as 288.


----------



## Richard L Yough (Aug 21, 2018)

This may be a dumb question but here goes ,can anyone tell me what the CD stands for as per Husqvarna 285 CD ,THANKS.


----------



## Sepia (Aug 21, 2018)

I think CD stands for "Custom Deluxe"....


----------



## Cliff R (Aug 21, 2018)

I always thought it meant Capacitor Discharge as to the type of ignition used.......


----------



## cus_deluxe (Aug 23, 2018)

Cliff R said:


> I always thought it meant Capacitor Discharge as to the type of ignition used.......


This would be my guess.


----------



## Czed (Aug 23, 2018)

My 266 is ported and is close to my ported
372s
Weight feels very close in my hands
Usually run 24s
I've always run the 2 series
Excellent saws simple to work on.
I just bought a 268 and it's being
Ported now.
I'll always have them and my 2172s and 372s


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 24, 2018)

Richard L Yough said:


> This may be a dumb question but here goes ,can anyone tell me what the CD stands for as per Husqvarna 285 CD ,THANKS.





Cliff R said:


> I always thought it meant Capacitor Discharge as to the type of ignition used.......



True, there is no doubt about it!


----------



## chenangokid (Sep 21, 2019)

Is the 272 good for milling ? 
I have .y eye on one for what seems lime a good price


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2019)

Cliff R said:


> I always thought it meant Capacitor Discharge as to the type of ignition used.......



Something like that, yes.

As far as I know it was an early type of electronic ignition - but my memory may be off at that point?

Anyway, it was a designation that only was used on "pro" saws back in the 1970s, and on some models well into the 1980s.

On one occasion (the 2100 around 1979/1980), both the CD and XP designation was used on the same model - the XP one just in the marketing and not on the saws though. It took another 7 years or so before the XP designation replaced both the CD and SE designations.


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 22, 2019)

Correct, and the 2100 was an absolute "home-run" back in those days. So much so that it overshadowed the excellent 480CD because it just considerably more power and not much more weight. I'm pretty sure they also offered a 285CD or something close to that at the same time, but they didn't sell well (at least in my area) and you almost never see one. The only reason I ended up buying a 480CD back in 1980 was the price (dealer demo saw) and they didn't have any 2100's in stock and not sure when they were going to get any more in. 

I was cutting and selling firewood at the time to supplement my "low" income and support my family, plus we were heating 3 farm houses at the same time. The two Mac's we had at that time just weren't making the grade for us, and a very good friend let me run his new (at that time) 2100CD and I went over to Husqvarna and never looked back........Cliff


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes, there was a 285 CD for some time, but I don't remember for how long they offered it (looks like about 1977 to 1982 based on the IPLs that a quick search turned up).


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 23, 2019)

I knew they were offered but I've never actually seen one. 

Back in that era there was one dealer in the area working out of an old barn on the lower level just North of Centerburg. I really wanted a 2100 at that time but settled on a 480CD demo saw. 

It's been just about flawless all these years and still gets used when we run into tops or trees that need that much saw. 

Most of my cutting is done with 50-60cc saws as we cut mostly tops left over from logging operations. This type of cutting favors light/fast saws instead of big CID heavy saws......Cliff


----------



## svk (Sep 23, 2019)

Cliff R said:


> I knew they were offered but I've never actually seen one.
> 
> Back in that era there was one dealer in the area working out of an old barn on the lower level just North of Centerburg. I really wanted a 2100 at that time but settled on a 480CD demo saw.
> 
> ...


That’s a beaut, still has the clutch cover decal


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks. The only repairs I've made to this saw since new have been a tank vent, kill switch, and had to braze the end of the linkage to the shaft in the carb as it got loose where the factory "staked" it in place.

Still has the original fuel line and carb parts. I can't believe after all these years I haven't kitted the carb two or three times or put at least one fuel line on it. Probably helps that I NEVER let fuel stay in it very long, and run the tank empty if/when I don't plan on using it for a while. Plus I'll dump the tank and run the carb and lines dry and pull the choke as it dies out before putting it in storage.

Currently it's outfitted with a 28" bar with skip-tooth and pulls it quite well in big wood. For at least two decades it was my main saw and it loves a 20" bar full comp. As I got older and trees in these parts got smaller, plus cutting a lot of tops left over from logger operations I retired the 480CD in favor of smaller 50cc saws, plus ran a 262XP and 268XP for a while, then replaced those with the Echo CS-590/600P/620PW.

I also have access to a really nice 2100 that my brother owns and I restored for him, but we save the big "war horse" for the big jobs, which are few and far between these days........Cliff


----------

